# Exhibition mode, touchstone and cm9



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

is there anyway to turn off exhibition mode when you set the touchpad on a touchstone charger. I like to set up video or netflix then set it on the touchstone stand so i can watch it, but it gets pretty annoying when it jumps to the exhibition clock and i have to rebuffer my videos.


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

Get Dock No-Op from market


----------

